# All girls together?



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Hello again

I went to a ferret rescue yesterday to find a friend for my foundling little girl. I pictured myself coming home with a placid older hob (maybe a bonded pair) but I have found myself with two lively young jills! They are sisters and my girl seemed to like them when we were at the rescue (and certainly more than a hob we met there, who I adored but she didn't take to) so it felt like they were the best choice for her. Now they are here there is a fair bit of screeching and dragging and skunking, but they are largely keeping themselves apart. Although I'm not overly worried about that at the moment as I know they have to sort themselves out, I seem to have it in my mind that a mixture of sexes would have got on better and I should have held out until we met the right hob. Have I done the wrong thing?

Am I asking for trouble to expect three girls to become great friends and stay friends forever? I know with dogs bitches can fall out all of a sudden and hold a life-long grudge. I'm worried I've made a mistake! Plus they will all need implants then spaying, so will there be trouble when they all come into season for the first time? Do any of you have just girls in together? Does it work just as well as a mixed group?

The rescue let me take them on foster for a week to see how we get along, so nothing is permanent yet, but I so wanted my girl to be happier with company, but she looks so miserable with these two invaders just now :-( !


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Hello again
> 
> I went to a ferret rescue yesterday to find a friend for my foundling little girl. I pictured myself coming home with a placid older hob (maybe a bonded pair) but I have found myself with two lively young jills! They are sisters and my girl seemed to like them when we were at the rescue (and certainly more than a hob we met there, who I adored but she didn't take to) so it felt like they were the best choice for her. Now they are here there is a fair bit of screeching and dragging and skunking, but they are largely keeping themselves apart. Although I'm not overly worried about that at the moment as I know they have to sort themselves out, I seem to have it in my mind that a mixture of sexes would have got on better and I should have held out until we met the right hob. Have I done the wrong thing?
> 
> ...


I don't know what the rescue where thinking really, of course things will be different at her home then they where at the rescue, your girl may well feel threatened, ferrets do take a while to accept each other, this can sometimes be instant or it could take a few days or maybe even weeks. Personally I would of said one ferret and maybe a boy to start with and not 2 until you knew if she actually liked ferrets.

Some like their own company even though they are social animals, I would see how they go but if they attack her too much then maybe think about returning the 2 girls, a kit/ more mellow hob maybe the best choice.


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Well to be fair we did know she could get on with other ferrets because a friend brought some of theirs over (2 hobs and a jill) for a play date and there was no trouble at all. In fact they curled up in the open pet carrier and went to sleep together! The problem is I think I expected a similar story with these; the bar had been set rather high!

I so wish they could speak so that I could ask her who she wants to live with. It's only been a day so I will see how things progress. As I say, the rescue are being great and I can take them back (or even return just one as they came from a group of 4) or try others or whatever until we find the right pal for her. 

But it's interesting what people think about hob/jill or jill/jill mixes.


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

How are things going? are they getting on together?


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Aw thanks for asking Snuggles! 

Difficult to say. But no, not yet. The problem is, I really don't know what I'm observing. It appears the new girls (who are last years kits, like mine is) are a little scared of mine. If she goes near them they will bite her. She doesn't bite back, it seems defensive rather than aggressive to me (quick strike; lots of noise but no holding, dragging and no bleeding) so in the cage they generally keep apart, one level each. When they are out playing one of the new sisters will just hide in a box somewhere, this one won't go anywhere near mine. The other will let mine get near her, but then she runs away from (and is chased by) my girl. It doesn't look like play exactly as it's always mine chasing the new one, but it stops when one gets distracted, so it's not serious and mine is constantly dooking (she's the only one who does). There's no screeching. Mine regularly approaches the new one but she just runs off. I feel like this girl and mine might have a chance of becoming friends, but maybe I'm way off!

The one who hides seems the least happy of the bunch, so this evening I have put her in a cage on her own to see how her sister gets on with mine when they are just the two of them. For the first time the new one appears to be trying to get into the hammock with mine, but she's having none of it (and there's a lot of screeching then!) so they are sleeping apart still. The room absolutely STINKS where the new girl is repeatedly skunking. I sincerely hope THAT won't go on for much longer, pooooey!!!

I understand introductions are never easy, but it's still so hard to know whether to keep trying with both of these girls, or just one. Or neither! But I will speak to the rescue again in the next couple of days and see what they think.

We will get there but I wish it was easier than this!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, it sounds as if the newbie's are trying to dominate your girl, but she wont back down, It will take a while longer because the newbies have back up with each other and your girl won't like it as it is her place and they have invaded it, my advice would be block on level off so they have to all share the same space, otherwise they will just learn to tolerate each other rather then bond.


----------



## greatbarnet (Jan 13, 2014)

Oh wow, really? That sounds so harsh, but you're right, I'm allowing them to live apart really as they have littertrays, food,water and bedding on both levels. The rescue only intended on me taking one of the girls but for some stupid reason I took both! (they wouldn't have been left alone as they were in with their brother and mum) That's why they wanted me to foster them at first and see how things went. So I may only adopt one as I can't help feeling it will force them to bond quicker (although I'll feel a bit rubbish as I know rescues are so full). But when the two sisters are out playing one of them is always hissing at the other so I'm not sure what their relationship is exactly either!

Thanks for the advice though, I will try that next.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

greatbarnet said:


> Oh wow, really? That sounds so harsh, but you're right, I'm allowing them to live apart really as they have littertrays, food,water and bedding on both levels. The rescue only intended on me taking one of the girls but for some stupid reason I took both! (they wouldn't have been left alone as they were in with their brother and mum) That's why they wanted me to foster them at first and see how things went. So I may only adopt one as I can't help feeling it will force them to bond quicker (although I'll feel a bit rubbish as I know rescues are so full). But when the two sisters are out playing one of them is always hissing at the other so I'm not sure what their relationship is exactly either!
> 
> Thanks for the advice though, I will try that next.


Maybe try your girl with one of them at a time? keep one on the top level? but let all 3 play outside (so the sisters don't lose any bond) once she has accepted the 1st one then add the last? just an idea


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Awh we got from a rescue last week.The boy is so chilled and lovely.One of the girls is bouncy and cute.One is a bit of a loner and doesnt seem to like us yet. 
Well done you


----------

